# Hiwatt dealers in Vancouver..



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anybody know where I could find a hiwatt bulldog 20 in Vancouver/lower mainland? Preferably for under $250-300?

(could a mod move this to amp tech if this is in the wrong section)


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought I saw a small HiWatt in L&M last time I was in there. No idea what it was though...


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, It's a start..

I checked the website, and there was nothing there. but most stores don't show all of their stock online, anyways. I'll check there.


----------



## Ten46 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was/am also interested in Hiwatt. The dealer links and e-mail for Canada were broken so I contacted the U.S. distribution rep. There are very limited options in Canada to buy Hiwatt new. Here are the places you can get Hiwatt:

Boite a Musique in Quebec 450-378-4393; and 

I was told buy the U.S. distributor this place would ship to Canada:

Aamps Electric Guitar shop in California 888-733-4306. The owners name is Bruce.
http://www.aampselectricguitarstore.com/

I have yet to contact either place so I can't comment on them directly.


----------

